
Scientists Find Worms that Recently Evolved the Ability to Regrow Complete Head - laurex
https://neurosciencenews.com/worms-evolved-regrow-complete-head-10865/
======
benj111
Do these worms have memory?

Seems like there might be some interesting experiments exploring the
memory/instinct boundary?

~~~
lioeters
I seem to remember reading about experiments showing that some worms retain
memory throughout the body.

Researchers discover flat worms retain memories even after decapitation [0]

[0] [https://phys.org/news/2013-07-flat-worms-retain-memories-
dec...](https://phys.org/news/2013-07-flat-worms-retain-memories-
decapitation.html)

~~~
sametmax
Even humans have neurons in the heart and the gut. It would not surprise me
that some kind of memory can be stored in there as well.

~~~
ru999gol
if anyone else wondered, it is of course pseudoscience that hearts have
neurons, they have cardiomyocytes which are quite different than neurons. But
its easy to understand why thats a another fantasy spread by popular "science"
journalism (add it to the list of bullshit they spread lol).

~~~
civilitty
All major organs have neurons, or at the very least project axon "fibers" (but
the heart specifically has full nerve bundles).

They make up the autonomic nervous system, which is the network of motor and
sensor neurons connected to the central nervous system (brain and spinal
cord). The latter does your thinking, the former keeps you from suffocating.

------
tanzbaer
My first question was: what does recent mean? Would be nice to have that at
the top of thw article instead of in the middle. It's 10-15 million years.

------
empath75
If you cut one of these worms into 100 pieces would you get 100 new worms?

~~~
sidlls
The article indicates you could get a complete _lineus sanguineus_ with just
1/200,000 of the original.

------
_Codemonkeyism
I call that self healing system.

------
ordu
Do you have a personality disorder? Then our surgeric decapitation is just
what you need. We offer painless decapitation and half an year of head
regeneration in a comfort conditions for your body. Tasty glucose with
vitamins and protein mix will be injected each half an hour into your
bloodstream. Twice a day our nurses will tickle your body to support its
reflexes.

~~~
zunzun
I tried this once as it was advertised as a way to instantly lose 10 points of
ugly fat - which did work, but my head grew back again.

~~~
sagartewari01
How much did it cost? You could repeat the procedure every once in a while.

------
mexus
This thing looks gross ...

